
Ask HN: Best book/course to get started with PyTorch? - rayalez
I&#x27;m relatively new to ML, it would be nice to have a simple straightforward introduction to PyTorch. Can you recommend me something good and reasonably easy to get started with?
======
source99
These videos were great intro to vanilla pytorch:

[https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZSPcxXPEZVqrk1CYgM2yJ4...](https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZSPcxXPEZVqrk1CYgM2yJ4BPXxiGSyIp)

------
sdan
fast.ai I guess?

~~~
rasmus1610
It does not teach vanilla pytorch but the fastai library is build upon
pytorch.

Nonetheless I would recommend the fastai courses

~~~
jszymborski
Agreed. I would do the fast.ai courses, and go through the examples/tutorials
in the PyTorch docs as needed during the course or afterwards. They are very
good and go through what you need to know, but it helps to have done at least
part of the fast.ai course.

